# Looking for a good BHP ...could use some help.



## Flight_Medic (Aug 22, 2016)

Really want to buy a Browning Hi-Power, but I'm completely clueless as to what to look for or how to value. I'm seeing completed auction prices from $600 to $4500...and that is really confusing to me. Are there more desirable features in certain year models of BHP's which drives the pricing, or just historic value and condition?

For instance, here is a brand new one (new-old stock) that the seller is asking $1400 for

https://www.gunbroker.com/item/772993458

...vs this very nice used one which is (currently) under $1000.

https://www.gunbroker.com/item/772791406

Is the first one overpriced, or should I expect the bidding to go higher on the second one than the first because of the "rare" in the title?

I'm not looking for the Unicorn that I get for a steal, I'm willing to pay a fair price for a good gun. The problem is, I dont know what a "fair" price is for any particular BHP. I'd really like to keep my purchase under $1200 if possible, but that may be unrealistic. I certainly dont want to get gouged simply because they were discontinued last year...so if there is anyone here that could help demystify the price variance for me and help me to know what to look for (or avoid) I sure would appreciate it.

.


----------



## PaleFaceArms (Jul 1, 2018)

Check this out. Not because I'm selling, but if your looking for a great gun this is it. Look for the Capitan. Gunbroker 771727763
PaleFace


----------



## gerunis45 (Dec 21, 2016)

I'd love for the price of a new one to be less so I could purchase one!
For the finish, use a soft paint brush to lightly wet the the exterior with quality oil (for storage) and wipe dry for shooting. Then reoil to store again (after cleaning of course). Was given an Astra A80 (blued) with some minor pitting 34 years ago. Have always done this and it has not gotten any worse.


----------

